# What Two Nuts?



## Joe Pitz (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey guys,  On the tail stock of my 6316 I have two socket head bolts  that appear to be some kind of pinch bolts.  They tighten down a split section of the tail stock.  I have looked at the drawings I have an they are not present.

I am trying to adjust my tail stock, using the side adjustment bolts.  Just wondering if these need to be loosed to adjust the side to side movement of the tail stock quill and then need to be tightened after the adjustment.

Enclosed are some pics of my tail stock and the drawing assembly of the tail stock.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 15, 2015)

Joe,

The drawing looks nothing like the part in the photograph.  Must be for a different machine.

But yes, if the hex head cap screw has been installed in place of the usual headless set screw, I would guess that the two socket head cap screws are lock screws and would need to be loosened in order to zero the tailstock offset.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks Robert,  Yes I have to send my part number to Clausing and have them email me a manual for my lathe.

Joe


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 15, 2015)

We only have one Clausing 6300 Series manual in Downloads.  According to a note on the front cover, it is for Serial Number 2-4818 and later.  The tailstock page says from 2-3030.  It may be the source of your second photo which as I wrote earlier doesn't look quite like your first photo.  It also doesn't look exactly like the photos and drawings of the tailstock earlier in the manual.  I've no idea whether that is because Clausing didn't change the photos from an earlier manual or because the drawing just doesn't look exactly the part.  However, looking at the complete page, I now see what the purpose of the two DL-562 Offset Nuts is, and why they are called nuts instead of screws.  And disregard my comment above about the hex head versus slot head screw.  The rear DL-562 does not have the tapped hole for the rear Offset Screw drawn in.  And of course the two socket head screws aren't there.

Out of curiousty, what is down in the holes to the left and right of the two socket head screws on your actual tailstock?


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 15, 2015)

Robert,  Those smaller allen head bolts are for the forward/rearward height adjustment.  I found out those by trial and error.  Last night I loosened the to pinch bolts and used the side adjusting bolts to align the horizontal alignment of the quill and then tried the smaller allen head bolts and that adjusted the vertical alignment of the tail stock quill.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## hvontres (Aug 15, 2015)

Joe,
I was just looking at pictures of other 6300's and I think your lathe had a differnt tailstock installed at some point during it's life. It doesn't look like a 5900 tail stock either. I am not sure if it is even a clausing  That said, It looks like it has more stroke and a MT3 hole, both of which are definitely an upgrade over the original.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey Henry,  Funny you should mention that,  I was looking at my cross slide and there is a placard on the hand wheel shaft that says Telling, Burbank CA.

I measured the taper on the my live center and it is an MT4.  My drill arbor has an adapter from MT2 to MT4

Either Clausing farmed out work to other companies or as you say maybe someone upgraded various components on the lathe.

Joe


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 15, 2015)

Robert, my serial number is 2-3429.  as Henry indicated it may have been an upgrade.

Joe


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 15, 2015)

Henry,

You're probably correct.  The tailstock doesn't look like those on either the 4800, 4900 or 6300 as shown in what manuals I have.  I would mention that the books show the early 4800 and the 4900 with an Atlas 9-88 2MT center.  The late 4800 and 6300 have the same tailstock and a Clausing 7659 center which is ID'd as a #3 A.S.A.  Which doesn't mean anything to me.

Joe,

2-3429 is withing the range shown in the one manual.  So someone changed the tailstock for some reason.


----------



## seasicksteve (Aug 20, 2015)

Looking at the picture of the TS the socket cap screws appear to hold the base to the TS. They would definitely need to be loosened to adjust the TS from side to side. It does not appear from the photo that there is a great deal of room around the heads of the socket cap screws, this will definitely limit the amount of side to side  offset that could be achieved. It looks as though someone has modified a TS to work on your lathe. I have a Colchester and the bolts that hold the TS to the base go through the base into the TS from underneath the base plate. The base plate is slotted so that the screws can move with the TS as its adjusted from side to side. Hope this helps you out


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Steve,  Yes, I believe that the tailstock is not stock,  Not sure where it comes from, but one nice feature is it does have a vertical adjustment as well. 

Joe


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 21, 2015)

The primary reason for the socket head cap screws is because of the socket set screws which can tilt the tailstock in the vertical plane as well as apparently lift and lower it.  I have studied a lot of exploded view parts lists in the past few years and don't recall ever seeing a tailstock with this.  Personally, I think it is an unnecessary and undesirable bell and whistle and would guess that it came out of some marketing department instead of from a design engineer.  Woe be unto him who lets the socket head cap screws get loose.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 22, 2015)

That tailstock is a new one on me. I will go to the shop in the morning and see what that Clausing has on it. I will also look and see if we have a manual for it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Joe Pitz (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Billy,  It appears that the tailstock is not a Clausing.  Looks like someone upgraded the tailstock at some point.

Thanks

Joe


----------

